# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Brandwonden - Artikel

## Agnes574

Brandwonden: 10 belangrijke tips

Kleine brandwonden zijn veel voorkomende ongelukjes (kokend water, een hete ovenschotel, barbecue, de haard, zonneslag...). 
Gelukkig komen zware brandwonden minder vaak voor. 
Maar ongeacht hoe ernstig ze zijn, we moeten altijd op dezelfde manier reageren. 
Wat zijn de eerste stappen bij verbranding en wat mogen we net niet doen?


*De graad van verbranding
Er bestaan 3 graden van verbranding: 
■Brandwonden van de eerste graad zoals een lichte zonneslag of contact met een zeer hete vloeistof: de huid is rood en doet erg pijn. Ze is ook lichtjes gezwollen.

■Brandwonden van de tweede graad: de huid is rood, doet pijn en er vormen zich blaren. Dat laatste wijst erop dat de opperhuid beschadigd is

■Brandwonden van de derde graad: de huid is zwart of grijs en ziet eruit als karton. De volledige huid (opper-, leder- en soms ook onderhuid) is beschadigd. 

*Niet alleen vlammen branden!
Ook de zon, heet metaal (oven, braadpot…), gloeiend houtskool (barbecue, haard…), vloeistoffen en stoom kunnen zoals bekend zware brandwonden veroorzaken. Maar ook bepaalde chemische producten, straling of elektrische stroom kunnen dat.

*De plaats van de brandwonde
Behalve van de graad van brandwonde hangt de ernst van de wonde ook af van welke zone er verbrand is (gezicht, ogen, plooi van de knie of de elleboog…) en van hoe groot die zone is. 


*Pijn en brandwonden
De hevigheid van de pijn heeft niet noodzakelijk te maken met de ernst van de verbranding. Brandwonden van de eerste en de tweede graad doen bijvoorbeeld veel meer pijn dan brandwonden van de derde graad. Dat is ook logisch, want bij derdegraadsbrandwonden is de volledige huid beschadigd en kunnen er dus geen pijnsignalen meer worden doorgestuurd. 


Eerste maatregelen bij brandwonden

-De eerste stap is altijd water. Koel de brandwonde meteen af en hou ze, afhankelijk van de graad en de uitgestrektheid van de brandwonde, zeker 5 tot 10 minuten onder koud stromend water. Pas de kracht van de waterstraal en de temperatuur van het water aan aan de pijngrens. Het koelen van de verbrande zone is nodig om de pijn te verzachten, maar ook om het branden te stoppen. Want ook als de oorzaak van de brandwonde verwijderd is (vlam, stoom, chemisch product….), brandt de huid vaak nog een poos door. Het koude water stopt dat brandproces en voorkomt ook dat omringende huidweefsels worden aangetast. 

-Brandwonden: kleren aanhouden!
Als de brandwonde een stuk van het lichaam treft dat bekleed is, mag u de kleren nooit uittrekken. Snij het kledingsstuk eventueel los rond de zone waaraan het kleeft, maar trek het zeker niet los. Probeer wel om ringen en andere sieraden (horloge,…) te verwijderen voor de huid begint op te zwellen. 

-De hulpdiensten 
Al naargelang de ernst van de verbranding moet u naar een arts of moet u meteen de hulpdiensten verwittigen (ziekenwagen: bel 100 of 112). Hou de wonde in afwachting onder koud water. 


*Een brandwonde van de eerste graad verzorgen
Hou de verbrande zone eerst lang onder stromend water. Breng er dan een dikke laag vochtinbrengende crème voor brandwonden op aan (type biafine). Laat de crème erop tot ze door de huid is opgenomen. 

*Een brandwonde van de tweede graad verzorgen
Hou de verbrande zone eerst een hele poos onder stromend water. Ontsmet de wonde daarna met een ontsmettingsmiddel zonder alcohol en breng er dan een laag vochtinbrengende crème voor brandwonden op aan (type biafine). Als u de crème niet rechtstreeks op de huid kunt aanbrengen, kunt u ze uitsmeren op een steriel kompres en dat dan op de wonde leggen. Doorprik de blaren in geen geval. Ze bevatten een vloeistof die de pijn verzacht en infecties helpt voorkomen. 

*Een brandwonde van de derde graad verzorgen
Dit type brandwonden is te zwaar om ze zelf te kunnen verzorgen. Verwijder de oorzaak van de brandwonde, hou de wonde onder koud stromend water, bel de hulpdiensten of voer de gewonde zelf naar een arts.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

